# The Blind Retrieve



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Below is a vimeo slide show of Blaze's first hunt of the season. Blaze had a rapid onset of cataracts related to her ehrlichia tick disease she recovered from back in February and her eye problems have not slowed down. Following a recent recovery from Uveitis, Blaze is now completely blind in her right eye and can only make out some movement up close in her left eye. For all practical purposes she is blind. But with some creative training and me as her seeing eye human, she is enjoying life as always.










Dove season brought on a whole new meaning to the term Blind Retrieve. Click on the picture for a slide show of our opening weekend hunt. 


  

The slide show was just done on google's free movie maker where I simply uploaded the folder of pictures, put them in the order I felt best, added the music and clicked "make movie". So it is amateurish. The song I added was the first one I spotted in my music folder and it seemed to fit, but I did not intend it to come out so sad. Yes she will have to be retired from some kinds of hunting. Hunting free in mesquite flats and cactus where hazards are in every direction, hunting is over for her. Yet hunting field, prairie, and marsh, with her nose she will shine. Blaze like all dogs has instinct and will. So don't feel sorry for her. She does not feel sorry for herself.

Shared with me by a friend 
Self Pity by D.H. Lawrence

I never saw a wild thing
sorry for itself.
A small bird will drop frozen dead from a bough
without ever having felt sorry for itself.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

John, you're an inspiration.
That is an amazing story. Thank-you for sharing.

-Dennis


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

John, that is one very proud and happy Vizsla - and the young man looks pretty proud too.

It is really inspirational to see Blaze living such a normal life, doing what she loves. She is very lucky to have you as her partner


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

That is amazing, thank you for sharing ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Great little video John, very inspirational. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing work John. Just inspiring as to what a dog can overcome if we are willing to work with them,a nd accept what they can and cannot do.

I am also very glad to see that you have recovered from your illness also.

Mike


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Amazing story, incredible dog 

Very happy to read this post, made my week.


Julius


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They need to put a picture of Blaze next to the definition of Gun dog. She is truly one of a kind. The smile on your sons face is priceless.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

What an amazing story - by the end of the slide show I had tiers in my eyes...
This is so incredible and inspiring - wonderful dog, beautiful spirit!
Happy hunting Blaze!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Absolutely class video, music was brill, you are an inspiration to this fantastic breed. You just brightened up my day.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

searching information on Ehrlichia here on the forums. I know this video is many years old. But it was very moving for me. And I wanted to so say how touching it was to watch. What a good girl Blaze was. Also, a name I wanted to give my second puppy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She still is a good girl. 
If you have or suspect your dog has ehrlichia, I can put you in touch with John. He's never minded sharing what he's learned over the years.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

truly amazing..and yep I was there till the end when the slideshow was over...actually wiping away a tear that had dripped down my cheek


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Her soul shines through those eyes.... Wow, incredible dog and family


----------



## remembry (Sep 9, 2016)

Awe-inspiring! What an amazing dog, and an amazing relationship you have with her ;D


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you TexasRed.

This has been the summer of vet visits for my pets. I took my 2 yr old to the vet because she was having weird muscle spasms / twitches last night after dinner. Of course they stopped before the vet appt. But her Ehrlichia blood test came back positive. 600 dollars later, she is on antibiotics again. She just finished antibiotics for a staph dermatitis from allergies. I don't know if the Ehrlichia could be causing the "neurological" symptoms. Vet suggested to run a full tick born panel and won't be back for a week. Kind of frustrated considering we consistently use preventatives. If its not effective why do we bother spending the money?


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

mlg1900,
Sorry to hear about your V. I am not aware that muscle spasms as a symptom, but this tick disease definately can cause neurological problems and the lists of symptoms from those who's dogs have had this disease include just about every and any problem. It caused Blaze to chatter her teeth early on before I knew what was going on. It is a terrible disease in the late stages, but sounds like you caught it early. Also know that if you dog has ever had Ehrlichia, even a mild case of it you never knew about, She may still test positive for the titer. So I would not let the positive test rule other things out. I assume she is on Doxycycline. Don't let her in the sun too much and beware of supplements, for example no minerals like calcium magnesium as they reduce the effectiveness of the Doxy. A probiotic can't hurt, but not given at the same time as the Doxy. 

BTW. Miss Blaze is alive, happy, coming up on her 13th birthday (I think it's 13th?) and doing well recovering from an infected Thyroid.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks, SniperJohn!

Yes she is on the doxy. I wasn't aware of the precautions of too much sun / vitamins. I'm glad you said something because I had upped her vitamins since she has been going through this allergic dermatitis thing. No muscle spasms yesterday or today. We will definitely keep looking for them though and do neuro consult if necessary. Hopefully, it was caught early before any serious damage set in. 

I am glad to hear the Blaze is doing well. She is beautiful. Love the picture!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Check with you vet on the vitamins next time y'all talk. I know any of the minerals are a no with doxy. And no multi vitamin either as it is probably going to have calcium, iron, etc. Some vitamins may be ok and even beneficial considering Doxy is hard on the Liver. Been a long time since I went through it with Blaze and I had my own unrelated weird disease battle just after Blaze's that involved all sorts of IV antibiotics so I don't remember all of the details of which is what. One other thing and I know we are told this with every antibiotic ever given, but this time it really is very important to give the entire prescription. Don't stop it early. Dogs who had Ehrlichia are prone to relapse and the last thing you want is to have to start it over again.


----------

